# My Trip to Vanderbilt



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well the news is not good. The Dr wanted to set up surgery right away. I told him that I couldn't until after the end of the year. I have to close the books out. He said that two months was as long as he wanted to push it. 
I have another appointment just after Christmas for another echo gram and then a heart cath (that is in case they find any blockage, they can bypass it while they have me open for the valve replacement.) So It looks as if I will be having surgery in January. I can't believe it--I don't feel any worse than I have for a while. I told him that Rosie and I had been walking at lunch time was that alright. He said that I had to be a couch potato for the next few weeks.

I'm having a hard time getting my mind around this thing. I remember how hard it was for my husband when he was a young man. I know that they say it is better now, but you still have the terrible incision and have your ribs spread wide--unhhhhhh.

Last night, I had Rosie laying on top of me like a baby. It was so comforting--thank goodness I have her to cuddle with.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucile, I know how frightening it is to contemplate but it is true. They've come such a long way with these procedures. Three years ago I had to have a stent put in and I remember the stark terror I felt. I'll pray for an easy surgery and a quick and uneventful recovery. You know you'll have a lot of prayers going out on your behalf.

Sending you hugs.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Lucile - I'm so sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for... As Geri said, we'll all be praying for an easy surgery and an easy recovery. Keep in mind that anticipatory fear is worse that the actual surgery in many cases. (the only thing we have to fear is fear itself??) I dreaded the hip replacement - but it was less painful than I thought it would be. They are very generous with pain controlling drugs these days and do not let you suffer.

Rosie will be laying beside you on your bed throughout your recovery. They seem to sense when we hurt and didn't jump on me when I first came home from the hospital.

DH had a heart cath about 15 months ago. They found no blockage or signs of a previous heart attack - yet there is a damaged area that causes his heart to skip beats (trigeminy pvcs). He still goes out and play tennis! 

Medical advances are made every year and amazing things are being done. Try not to stress too much about the surgery. Completing the end of year accounting is stressful enough! LOL 

Have faith and know we are all here praying for you.

:grouphug:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lucile, I will be praying for a successful and quick recovery. My mother had similar surgery twenty years ago but to repair a hole in her heart. You will need to rest for a while after this surgery but we will all be here to keep you company via the internet! If you don't have a laptop - get one - I took mine to bed recovering six weeks from a foot surgery! That is when I first found the forum!!!

I hope your doctor was at least impressed that you had quit smoking!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucile - I have nothing really to add that the others haven't already said. Just know that I will be joining them in wishing you a successful surgery and speedy recovery! I, too, am glad you have Rosie for comfort. :grouphug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucile, I do wish you could have it done sooner because the waiting is the hardest part to me. You will be in my thoughts and prayers daily and I hope you can get rest.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Good luck Lucille. I have several friends who have had major heart surgery. It wasn't fun, but they are SO much better now!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, What can I say that the others haven't. I will be thinking and praying for your uneventful recovery. My late husband had open heart surgery in early 80 after a massive heart attack, so many things went wrong, he lived they said he would have 5 more years. He lived 20 more gave everyone hell all and lived live his way and to the fullest. So since things have advanced so much, I guess your on way to 40 more!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I promise not to keep posting about this, it is just that it threw me so bad. What really got me was that I couldn't walk Rosie. That really scared me. Now I am afraid to go up and down the stairs. I got depressed in august when I first knew that the valve had gotten worse and started on Prozac--thank goodness. But somedays there is not enough Prozac to keep one from being depressed. 
Dale you got it right about having to wait. If they had put me in this week, I wouldn't have had time to worry so much. D***m I am going to have to hire a bookkeeper for the daily stuff. If I had someone to just do the bookkeeping, I could do the acct on my laptop while recouperating. Course it is to late now. Thanks guys for the words of encouragement and don't worry the good Lord just yet. But I will be counting on the prayers in Jan when we do this.

Lucile


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, I'll intensify the prayers in January, but you have my prayers now for the depression to lift, even a little, and for everything to remain stable till then. It's so hard sometimes to not feel the depression when the road gets rocky. You're in my thoughts and will be every day.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Praying for the best Lucile.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Lucille, you are in my prayers. Try not to think about it too much, just trust the doctors to do their thing.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Lucile - Feel free to post about this as much as you want! We all need a place where we can let out our fears and frustrations. I was lucky we sold our company in 2008 before I had the hip go bad. I know it was hard enough to simply take a 2 week vacation during a slow period back then.....let alone looking at the end of the year accounting!

Forum friends are there for each other and is much cheaper than a therapist! LOL
Let it out! You'll feel better!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We want to add in wishing you the very best. We're all pulling for you here. Keep sweet little Rosie close-she seems to be a great little nurse already.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lucile,look on the bright side,at least they are going to put you right, and you will have a new lease of life,which will knock the depression on the head,there will be no stopping you from strutting your stuff!You will probably end up running Rosie ragged!Be brave,things will get better.God bless.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

You are included in my prayers, also. Enjoy Rosie and find the cute things she does to cheer you up. When I don't feel well, I work on enjoying the tail wags, the kiss on the nose, anything the cute little dogs do, even sleep cute.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Lucille, I don't think the Good Lord will mind being bothered with some extra prayers for you now too!!! Rosie will be just the thing to see you get well quickly. Isn't it great how we actually do live longer when we have dogs/pets we love? Just thinking about not being able to walk Rosie did more to get you to the Dr. than we ever could have. And after that surgery don't they usually give you some sort of pillow to cradle to your chest when you cough? Or was that long ago? Rosie will love that pillow too. Dale is right the waiting is so hard. Just do keep talking and let us know how you are feeling now, that is important too! Hugs from Sir Winston, honorary Havanese!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lucile, I will be thinking and praying for you. My mother in law had two valve replacements a couple of years ago and she is doing just great! She was really nervous but now is so glad that she had it done. Hoping for a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Marie how long did it take before she was completely her old self again?


----------

